# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  وقفة صديق

## التوبي

*خرجتُ يوماً بالأزقةِ ماشيا* 
*أخشى مروري بالطريق متخافيا* 
*وكنتُ أكرهُ أن يراني صاحباً* 
*فـربما يسأل ويعـرف مـا بـيا* 
*حتى لتقيتُ في مسيري صدفةً* 
*بصديق عمري في السنين الماضيا* 
*مددتُ يّــدي بالسلام مرحـبـاً* 
*وردا سـلامي بشتياق مُحـيــا* 
*فقال ما هذا الغياب وما السبب ؟* 
*ونسيّت حتى ما سألت عن حاليا* 
*وأراكَ تمشي خفيةً عن أعينٍ* 
*وصرتَ تعدو وما عهدتكَ عاديا* 
*قلتُ ظروف قـد أتتني فُجـئةً* 
*ومحتار لا أدري وكيفَ وماهيا* 
*صارَ يأخدُ من همومي بحكمةٍ* 
*حتى كأنهُ قـد أعــاد فـؤأديـا* 
*عـرفتُ إنـهُ لا يـزال يُحبني* 
*بكلماتهِ العذبه أسر مزاجـيـا* 
*كمٍ صديق كانَ يهجرُ صاحبه* 
*وكمٍ صديق كالطبيبِ مُداويا* 
*وهذه الحياة كم تُعلم أهلها* 
*أن الصداقه مهما تكمن باقيا* 
*بقلمـــ المتواضع*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*جميلة هي الصداااقة التي يتخللها*
*الصدق حتى في المشاااعر ...*
*التوبي*
*رااائعة تلك الوقفة على الصديق*
*رااقة لي الكلماااات المنبعثة منك ..*
*موفق وإلى الأماااام داائما* 
*والله يرعااك..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الصداقة اجمل ما في الحياة* الصديق هو اللذي تكون معه  كما تكون وحدك 
أي هو الإنسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس* 
*وصف جميل في ابياتك اخي التوبي* 
الله يديم  عليكم صحبتكم

----------


## همس الصمت

جدبتني كل كلمات الي وصفت فيها
الصداقه الرائعة التي تدواي
جروح الايام والسنين
فهذه هي الصداقه الحقيقة التي
تستمر حتى لو ابتعد الاصدقاء عن بعضهم
ولكنها لروعتها وخروج مشاعرها ن القلب فهي 
دائمة للابد ..
كلمات رائعة أخي ..
سلمت وسلم نبض حرفك الراقي ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## التوبي

> *جميلة هي الصداااقة التي يتخللها*
> 
> 
> 
> *الصدق حتى في المشاااعر ...*
> *التوبي*
> *رااائعة تلك الوقفة على الصديق*
> *رااقة لي الكلماااات المنبعثة منك ..*
> *موفق وإلى الأماااام داائما*  
> *والله يرعااك..*



 
*الصديق يعني الصديق* 
*الأخو ساعة الضيق* 
*الصدفه كيف إجمعتنا* 
*في أزقة الفريق* 
*أختي نسيم* 
*شكراً لكِ أختي على المرور* 
*والكلمات الجميله* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## التوبي

> الصداقة اجمل ما في الحياة* الصديق هو اللذي تكون معه كما تكون وحدك* 
> *أي هو الإنسان الذي تعتبره بمثابة النفس* 
> *وصف جميل في ابياتك اخي التوبي* 
> الله يديم عليكم صحبتكم



*حتى لو كانت قديمه* 
*ألصداقه الحميمة* 
*سرعان ما ترجع لأهلها* 
*بقوه وحب وعزيمة* 
*أختي ملكه سبا شكراً لكِ على المرور* 
*والكلمات الجميله* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## التوبي

> جدبتني كل كلمات الي وصفت فيها
> 
> 
> الصداقه الرائعة التي تدواي
> جروح الايام والسنين
> فهذه هي الصداقه الحقيقة التي
> تستمر حتى لو ابتعد الاصدقاء عن بعضهم
> ولكنها لروعتها وخروج مشاعرها ن القلب فهي 
> دائمة للابد ..
> ...



*حتى لو صار انشغال* 
*والهجر أسنين طال* 
*ترجع ألصحبه القديمة* 
*هكذا جاري الحال* 
*أختي همس الصمت شكراً لكِ على المرور* 
*والكلمات الجادة والجميلة* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*في زمنٌ أمس الصديق الحقيقي فيه كالألماس يصعب البحث عنه ويتطلب مجهود كبير كي تحصل عليه*
*نجد الكثير من الأصدقاء أو اللذين نعتبرهم أصدقاء هم مجرد إناس يبحثون عن مصلحة ما ومتى ما نتهت تلك المصلحة نجدهم هجرونا ورحلوا.................الأخ العزيز التوبي أبياتك تلك كانت معبرة وصادقة....أدام الله أواصر المحبة والترابط بينكما للأبد..*

----------


## التوبي

> *في زمنٌ أمس الصديق الحقيقي فيه كالألماس يصعب البحث عنه ويتطلب مجهود كبير كي تحصل عليه*
> 
> *نجد الكثير من الأصدقاء أو اللذين نعتبرهم أصدقاء هم مجرد إناس يبحثون عن مصلحة ما ومتى ما نتهت تلك المصلحة نجدهم هجرونا ورحلوا.................الأخ العزيز التوبي أبياتك تلك كانت معبرة وصادقة....أدام الله أواصر المحبة والترابط بينكما للأبد..*



*;* *صديق الأمس واساني* 
*وصديق اليوم أجفاني* 
*حقيقه ما حكيت أهنا* 
*الفرق يا خوي شتاني* 
*صديق الامس صدقّ رجّال* 
*ويوقف موقف إنساني* 
*وصديق اليوم يا خسره* 
*في الشده هّو ينساني* 
*أخي طائر أشكر لك هذا المرور* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

الصداقه  شيء جميل
ولكن قد باتت  نادره
كانت حروفك رائعه
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## مترفس

*كمٍ صديق كانَ يهجرُ صاحبه*


*وكمٍ صديق كالطبيبِ مُداويا*
*بوحٌ لذيذٌ كالشهد*
*وداق لك هذا الالق* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## التوبي

> كمٍ صديق كانَ يهجرُ صاحبه
> 
> 
> 
> وكمٍ صديق كالطبيبِ مُداويا
> بوحٌ لذيذٌ كالشهد
> وداق لك هذا الالق  
> تحياتي



أجعل لك صاحب صديق 
ينفعك ساعة الضيق 
حتى لو جار زمانك 
تحس بان لك رفيق 
شكراً أخي على المرور الجميل 

تحياتي

----------


## التوبي

> الصداقه شيء جميل
> ولكن قد باتت نادره
> كانت حروفك رائعه
> ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
> تحياتي



 
نعمَ الصديق من يواسي 

صديقهّ عندى المأسي 

أختي المشرفة كل الشكر لكِ على هذا التشجيع 

أختي أعتذر لقد تأخر عليكِ الرد 
سهواً وليس قصداً 
أرجو قبول العذر 
تحياتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مع هذا الضيق كما أنا بحاجه لما يسمى بالصديق
ولكن ماهو الصديق!!

----------


## شذر

من المستحيلات الخل الوفي 
جميل ما قدمت اخي التوبي

----------


## سنين

شكرا أخي على الكلمات الرائعة 

تسلم أناملك الذاهبية والله يوافقك

تحياتي لك

----------


## التوبي

> مع هذا الضيق كما أنا بحاجه لما يسمى بالصديق
> ولكن ماهو الصديق!!



 
الصديق معروف عنـّه بالوفي 
بالتواصل والابتعاد عن الجفى 
لا تلمون الصديق ضنـّتي هذا كفى 
أذا ما عندك صديق قول على الدنيا العفى 
أشكركِ أختي حساسه زياده 
على لتعقيب الجميل 
تحياتي

----------


## التوبي

> من المستحيلات الخل الوفي 
> جميل ما قدمت اخي التوبي



خالي لك لو بس صديق 
ينفعك ساعة الضيق 
حتى لو ضاقت الدنيا 
يبتسم لو في الطريق 
تنسى همك ساعة أتشوف الصديق 
أشكر لكِ أختي شذر هذا المرور الجميل  
تحياتي

----------


## التوبي

> شكرا أخي على الكلمات الرائعة 
> 
> 
> تسلم أناملك الذاهبية والله يوافقك 
> 
> تحياتي لك



 
الصديق دائم يكون 
أحفظه وسط العيون 
لو يكون في الناس واحد  
أقدّره يسوى مليون 
الصديق دائم يكون  
شكراَ يا سنين على هذا المرور الراقي 
تحياتي

----------

